# DHCP, Hostname, Ping - wie?

## svh79

Ich habe mittlerweile zwei Rechner mit Gentoo laufen. Alle NICs werden via DHCP konfiguriert. Soweit funktioniert auch alles. Die Rechner heißen "merkur" und "uranus".

/etc/hosts@merkur

127.0.0.1       localhost merkur localhost.localdomain

/etc/hosts@uranus

127.0.0.1       localhost uranus localhost.localdomain

Wenn ich nun auf merkur "ping merkur" aufrufe, erhalte ich eine Antwort. Rufe ich nun von uranus "ping merkur" auf, erhalte ich "ping: unknown host uranus".

Ich kann keine statischen IPs vergeben, da dies in unserem (Firmen-)Netzwerk nicht erlaubt ist.

Von Windows aus funktioniert es einwandfrei, solang ich keinen FQDN angebe.

Wie kann man erreichen, dass man unter Windows die Rechner auch unter ihrem FQDN als auch unter Unix generell erreicht? Wenn ich die IPs anpinge, funktioniert alles einwandfrei.

Ich bin da leider etwas ratlos und die Admins hier haben entweder keine Zeit (oder Lust?) nach einer Lösung zu suchen...  :Sad:  Könnte aber auch daran liegen, dass sie eher auf Windows gepolt sind.  :Wink: 

----------

## tacki

ich denk mal du meinst das hier:

/etc/conf.d/net auf merkur:

dhcpcd_eth0="-h merkur"

/etc/conf.d/net auf uranus:

dhcpcd_eth0="-h uranus"

----------

## dertobi123

 *svh79 wrote:*   

> Wie kann man erreichen, dass man unter Windows die Rechner auch unter ihrem FQDN als auch unter Unix generell erreicht? Wenn ich die IPs anpinge, funktioniert alles einwandfrei.

 

DNS ist das Stichwort, die beiden kennen sich nicht, weder kennen sie die IP des anderen, noch können sie seinen Hostnamen auflösen.

Tobias

----------

## tacki

genau.. und ich denke das wird eine dhcp+dns-lösung von winzigweich sein. ein gentoo-client gibt bei einer dhcp-anfrage nich automatisch seinen hostname mit, deshalb der eintrag in der /etc/conf.d/net

huch, mein 100ster post  :Smile: 

----------

## svh79

Muss ich denn bei "-h merkur" nur den hostname angeben, oder wirklich den FQDN; also zb "-h merkur.dhcp.meine.firma.de"?

----------

## tacki

nur den hostname... den kompletten dns-namen bastelt dann der dns-server draus

----------

## pi314

da die Rechner nur unter windoof und nur mit ihrem kurzem namen zu erreichen sind, nehm ich an, du hast samba installiert, der gibt die namen dann nämlich über nen windoof-protokoll weiter

was die sache mit Linux und domainnamen angeht: Is zwar schon ne weile her dass ich das mal eingerichtet hatte, sollte aber alles laufen, wenn du nen DHCP server hast, der seine daten dynamisch an den DNS weiterleitet (dhcpd in verbindung mit named und richtig configuriert, dann sollte alles laufen  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## svh79

Leider habe ich keine Möglichkeit, an dem DHCP-Server etwas zu ändern - das ist bei uns (leider?) Adminsache... Ich selber habe aber gar keine Möglichkeit, das mit eigenen Mitteln zu schaffen, oder?

----------

## tacki

du musst doch dafür nix am dns bzw. dhcp-server ändern...

----------

## pi314

 *tacki wrote:*   

> du musst doch dafür nix am dns bzw. dhcp-server ändern...

 

wenn du eine andere möglichkeit kennst, damit die beiden linux-rechner sich dynamisch beim dns-server eintragen. Denn das tun sie ja offensichtlich derzeit nicht

... irgend was gab es da in der richtung dass sich clients beim dns-server anmelden können und eingetragen werden (vorrausgesetzt der server lässt das zu). Allerdings weiß ich da jetzt auch nichts genaueres drüber

----------

